
Show HN: Free open-beta ServiceBot instances - darafsheh
Hi all, founder of ServiceBot here, we have just released our limited time free open-beta instances. Feel free to signup on our website <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;servicebot.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;servicebot.io</a> and give us your feedback. Note: you need a Stripe account for ServiceBot to complete the setup process.
======
darafsheh
You can also learn more about our story and how our two week project project
turned into a full-time open source startup on our recent blog:
[http://blog.servicebot.io/my-two-week-project-turned-
into-a-...](http://blog.servicebot.io/my-two-week-project-turned-into-a-full-
time-open-source-startup/)

------
ergi
intersting

